# Unstandardised varieties



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

sarahc said:


> get rid of the blue agoutis,they arent recognised as a variety and there is nothing worse than breeding a great specimen thats not allowed.


I HATE it when that happens..... I really do think there are so many varieties in mice like this that maybe something should be done by now? If people are liking them, then why not make a thing of it?

sorry, sorta a different thread entirely!

can't wait to see photos Ian!

Vi x


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I have heard that in order to get a variety standardised a breeder has to really develop the variety so that it is of quality to compete with established varieties, it also needs to be distinct enough not to be similar to an existing variety.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

That's right, it has to have sufficient fancier appeal and then gains a provisional standard. It then has to work towards a full or 'proper' standard. Some varieties succeed and some don't!


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

And how do they find out if there is enough appeal? surely most of these people can be so far apart that they can't all get together and know what each others feelings are? And it seems not many mouse breeders use the internet?

surely seeing is loving, and because so little people are seeing, so little even know about them! Has someone got a pic of a blue agouti to put on here for me please?

Vi x


----------

